# Master Forge Electric Dome Smoker   Model # EBC1102L Review



## jmasterj (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I noticed that the Master Forge Electric Dome Smoker has not been reviwed at this forum so I wanted to write one. I'm not sure if this is the correct place for it, but here goes. I purchased the smoker at Lowes. It is a special order item so you will have to order it and then pick it up at the store when it arrives. This process only took about three days. It weighs in at around 30 lbs. and took less than a hour to assemble. All parts were present, and the quality, in my opinion, is good for what the unit cost which was $85.00 including tax. The unit is 36" tall, 22" outside dia. 17.5" inside dia. and has two 15" dia cooking grids. You can detach the units upper body from the base by opening the locks, and the base with the heating element can be used as a grill by simply placing one of the cooking grids on it. It has a 1600 watt heating element, with variable temprature control. Which means you can set it to low, med, high. The unit comes with a temperture gauge which is installed on the dome/top. I set the variable control to low and this setting keeps the smokers temp gauge at around 220 to 230 degrees. It can be affected by the outside weather so you'll need to keep an eye on it. The smoker has good circulation, and produces plenty of smoke. The first attempts at smoking ended with mixed results. Ribs I tried to smoke, on a windy day, that cooked too fast,  and a steak that came out ok using the grill section. I have the unit on my patio so I am able to connect it to a plug that is controlled by a light switch. This allows me to control the temp simply by a flip of the switch if I see it running hot I just turn it off for a moment. I took the water pan out, which in my opinion, was'nt really doing anything except cathcing the grease. Now that gives me better access to the heating element for adding wood. I use wood chunks, which I place between the heating element. I place my food on the top grid which is almost two feet from the heat sorce. This is ideal for the indirect cooking needed for smoking. I used the 3-2-1 method for smoking some beef ribs, and omg they came out so good. I don't use the full capacity of the smoker. I can place a slab, some corn, and potatoes on the one cooking grid thats enough for two. I'm finishing off the beef ribs today, so I have a slab of pork spare ribs I'll smoke tomorrow. My next door neighbor brought the same smoker at the same time. She has not cooked on the stove since she got it. She is smoking everything. She has really been enjoying the smoker. The Master Forge Electric Dome Smoker/Grill may not be for everyone. But for me and my next door neighbor, it is the best purchase we've made this year. Thats two thumbs up, way up...


----------



## new smoker (Jun 30, 2011)

So, can I drop the soaked wood chips directly into the bottom of the unit onto the heating elements and should I use the water pan?


----------



## jmasterj (Jul 1, 2011)

Hi New Smoker,

 and welcome to the forum. Maybe I was'nt as clear as I hoped to be. I place soaked wood chunks, and chips directly into the bottom of the unit. I usually use a very large chunk between the heating element, and just sprinkle chips anywhere close to the element. Placing wood directly on the element will result in the wood eventually catching fire, which will run the temp up and cook the food too fast. So I go for close to instead of directly on. I personally smoke without the water pan. But I have not as of yet smoked anything that requires a real long time, like a brisket or shoulder. Then it might be necessary to use the water pan to retain moisture in the meat. The main reasons I don't use the water pan are because I want that extra essence of flavor you get when the drippings fall directly on the heat source like you get from grilling, and leaving the pan out allows this, and free access to put wood in or to move the wood around without the water pan in the way. I don't smoke large amounts of food at any given time so I only use one cooking grid placed at the very top of the smoker, the other grid is not even in the smoker. However, I'm not sure I could use this method smoking food on both grids. The lower grid is much too close to the heat sorce I think I would need the water pan in with water, to slow down the cooking of the food on the lower grid. This smoker has approximately two feet of space between the heat source and the top position you can place the cooking grid. This indirect heat allows the smoker to cook low and slow without the water pan in. So if you're smoking enough food to use both cooking grids, or smoking for longer periods of time, use the pan. If not I'd leave it out. Give it a try see if it works for you. Hope this is helpful.


----------



## soozee (Aug 13, 2011)

I just bought this smoker a couple of weeks ago.  I am disappointed in the book that came with it.  I wish it had some sort of recipes or clues to how much time certain foods take. 

I started with a chicken and it came out nicely.  My question is this:

Can I actually cook the chicken completely in the smoker or should I have to move it to the oven after a bit?

My brother smokes his food a few hours and then finishes with "low and slow" in the oven.  Is that how you do it, JMJ?

So glad to find you.


----------



## jmasterj (Aug 13, 2011)

Welcome to the forum I have used the oven but lately I've elected to leave food on the smoker. Even if I take the food off wrap it in foil and put it back in I've been finishing in the smoker. It stays cooler in the apartment, and the smoker really does a good job holding the temp. You can find all the tips and recipies you need here just post your questions.


----------



## jmasterj (Aug 13, 2011)

Go to the top of the page, click on Forum, then smoking meat, and other things. Get as much info as you need..


----------



## cjensen (Sep 4, 2011)

About to smoke my some ribs on my electric Master Forge, but I have not used an electric smoker before.... typically how long does it take and at what temerature setting?


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 4, 2011)

cjensen said:


> About to smoke my some ribs on my electric Master Forge, but I have not used an electric smoker before.... typically how long does it take and at what temerature setting?




Welcome to SMF. There are a lot of very friendly & knowledgeable folks here to help you. I urge you to sign up for the free E-course. It will give you the basics, & even if you are an experienced smoker you may learn something new. Then start asking questions. Good luck & glad to have you aboard. Don't forget we all love Qview! Now, if you would, go to the roll call section & introduce yourself, so we can give you a proper welcome.



For your ribs the 3-2-1 method is the best way to start. You can use the search feature to get more info, but it's basically this. If you have spare ribs it's 3-2-1, if baby backs it's 2-2-1.

This simply means 3 hours on the smoker at 225 (2 hours for bb's), then wrap them in foil with some liquid & back on the smoker for 2 hours, then unwrap & back on the grate for the last hour. Keep the smoker at 225 the whole time.

I hope you have a good digital thermometer to monitor the smoker temp, because the factory therms are always off. Let us know how you make out & keep your camera handy, because we like to see photo's of your work. Good luck!


----------



## newtothesmoke (Sep 24, 2011)

About to use smoker for the first time and starting with a whole turkey.  Putting wood chips around the heating element and also using water pan.  No idea how long this will take.  Going to try and keep it around 250 degrees until turkey gets to 165 inside.  I did buy a thermometer to place inside the smoker.  I'll let you know how this goes.  I welcome any thoughts and advice either today or the future.  Really excited to start getting my meat smoked....


----------



## billyj571 (Oct 3, 2011)

Did you season it?


----------



## hooligan8403 (Oct 31, 2011)

I just bought this and Im looking at smoking something small for the first smoke in it. Have friends coming in to town in a few weeks and going to do a big meal. Hopefully this smoker works good. ran it and it held its temp steady so should be good in that regards.


----------



## danbono (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi How are these Master Forge E smokers holding up? Do you still have to season them like the charcoal ones?

Last question do you get the smoke flavor with these E smokers?

Thanks Dan

PS I deciding between the Master Forge Charcoal or the Electric ones .Electric seems much more convenient.


----------



## jmasterj (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi Dan,

Welcome to the forum. it's been a little while since my last post. I still love my master forge electric smoker. As a matter of fact I have a slab of baby back ribs thawing  in the fridge now as I'm posting this, They will go in probably on Friday. Yes the electric smoker also needs to be seasoned,  just follow the directions in the owners manual. My smoker has held up nicely. Nothing broken, still works fine. I found a plastic bag large enough to cover the smoker to shield it from the weather and to tell you the truth the bag looks a mess." Do you get the smoke flavor with these E smokers ?" Hell yes ! Just ask my neighbors, they walk past and tell me all the time how good it smells. I brought the electric smoker because I live in a apartment and only electric grills/smokers are allowed within 10 feet of the structure. I could have brought a charcoal, or gas if I wanted to sit outside the 10 feet or in  the designated grill area for the apatrment residents. I use mine on my patio. I probably would have got a charcoal one if not for that. It is very convenient I just plug it in,add some wood chips, and it's smoking within 10 mins. Clean up after is unplug it put it back in it's spot,  it cools down in mins. then I put the plastic bag on it till the next time. Every two months or so I clean the ashes out the lava rocks  and she's good to go. One thing I really love about this electric smoker is that you can plug it into a switched outlet and control the heat with the flick of a switch, and you don't need to buy anything extra. Hope that helps... J


----------



## danbono (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi John Thanks for the fast reply..The Master Forge electric  smoker sounds great.I quess I have to go to to Lowe's and pick one up and getv started smoking..:)

Looks like IT's just plug and play:)

Thanks Again Dan


----------



## jmasterj (Feb 23, 2012)

Dan I noticed you were logged in so I just thought I'd add that the master forge electric smoker was a special order item at the Lowes I perchased mine from. They had the charcoal smokers in stock, but not the electric. It only took a couple days to arrive at the store they phoned and I picked it up.


----------



## danbono (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi Again My Lowes had 2 of the Electric ones in stock the other day.Going today or tomorrow to pick one up.

Thanks Dan

PS The only MF charcaol smoker  was the display one


----------



## danbono (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi Just put my Master Forge E smoker together..Doing the seasoning/burn in.The unit has been high for 1 hour, temp on dome 250, temp on the top grill 300.Does this sound right I thought on high setting the temps were going to be higher for the burn in?

Out side temp 58 degrees.

I know I only need 200-250 for smoking..

Thanks Dan

PS Just might replace the dome thermometer if I find it is not accurate.


----------



## ragnor2004 (Mar 6, 2012)

Hello All,

Super new to smoking here, I was looking at this same model from my local lowes as well.  Would something like this be able to accommodate enough wood chunks that I could set it and forget it while at work for about 8 hours.  My primary goal now is smoking pork butt, but I plan to move onto ribs and chicken when I have more free weekends.

Thanks Shane.


----------



## danbono (Mar 10, 2012)

For long smokes, 8 hrs or so, you would  have to refill the water pan about every 2-3 hrs..Also add some wood, when the smoke dies down.

Dan

PS Just use my Master Forge Electric Smoker last Sunday, for the 1st time.

 Worked real good.Had good smoke/Hickory tatse in the ribs n brisket..Only use wood for 4 hrs on the brisket and 3 on the ribs.


----------



## drbob66 (Mar 21, 2012)

Just bought this smoker and while the thermometer goes up to 600+, I can't seem to get the thing higher than 210.  It sat on high for the past four and a half hours just to get to 210 (three hours just to get above 200) and this is with the temperature dial as high as it goes.  It is outside and the temperature was about 60 degrees and I didn't open the side door or the lid.  Do I have a faulty smoker?  Should I return for a new one or just get my money back?


----------



## drbob66 (Mar 21, 2012)

I can't get mine above 210, even after four hours on high.  I think mine was broken when i got it.


----------



## ngetz (Mar 27, 2012)

Learned the hard way don't let anything like an extra grill great or wood chip pan directly sit on the electric element.  Kills the temperature control and the internal thermometer will malfunction in the adjustable temperature controls


----------



## hooligan8403 (Apr 4, 2012)

If your looking for a cover the regular weber 18" grill cover works prefectly for it. Also I wouldnt trust the thermometer on the smoker, its not that accurate. I put a regular oven thermometer in there.


----------



## boehman (May 3, 2012)

Just bought my electric smoker from Lowe's on Tuesday! Put it together today, smoking on Saturday! Two questions:
1. The smoker came with lava rock, do I need to add wood chips or no?
2. I've read about prepping the smoker. What needs to be done first? Run the smoker for awhile? Clean it with something? 
Thanks!


----------



## hooligan8403 (Jun 13, 2012)

Somehow I missed this. Sorry. Hope your smoking away with it. I use wood chunks in mine personaly. I also did season it by just running it with smoke for a few hours and then smoked the next day.


----------



## propilot2k4 (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi,

I'm thinking about buying this smoker. I know it can be used as a grill also. I've read good reviews about the smoker, but how does the grill do for grilling steaks, burgers, and chicken?

thanks.


----------



## hooligan8403 (Jun 15, 2012)

First off welcome to the forum. Stop by the new member area and say hello.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/f/133/roll-call

Iv actually never used it as a grill as unless you have a table to put it on its a long way down to the heating element in the bottom compartment that would be used as a grill. I imagine it would work well with the 800 watt heating element but it will be a mess to clean up Id think since there will be nothing protecting the element and lava rocks at that point from grease. Id think if you found a piece of sheet metal or something like that to sit above the element to help protect it and diffuse the heat better it would help with clean up.

Its a good little smoker overall especially if your just starting out and dont want to spend $200-$500 for a more upscale smoker. I have smoked ribs, pastrami, prime rib, a butt, turkey, chicken, brisket, ABTs, a fatty, and some other items on it with no problems. I go with wood chunks and I dont soak them in water. If I need to add more chips I just pull the whole smoke chamber off the heating element and quickly add more chunks. I only open that side door to add water or cooking liquid. Get a funnel with a long nozzle to use for this and only this. The thermometer on the lid isnt that accurate so I bought a masterforge electric probe at lowes for like $20 and it works great.


----------



## steve f (Nov 7, 2012)

I have a new Master Forge electric smoker, I'am new at this and wanted to make sure i get the most use out of it, Do i put lava rocks in bottom around heat element and add soaked chips also when using ?


----------



## handymanstan (Nov 7, 2012)

Steve F said:


> I have a new smoker and wanted to know if i need to add lava rocks to bottom and add chips to bottom also when smoking


Hey  Steve I have one and I put three bricks (actually one patio paver broke in to three pieces.) I put them in between the coils then pile the lava rocks on to the element  on each side a couple inches above the element then a split or chunk on that each side.   This works well for me the bricks really have helped that heat difference.


----------



## jwgar (Nov 9, 2012)

I have the brinkman version, basically the same smoker. I have the lava in bottom, and set a stainless chip box on directly on the element. works great. Also added a third and fourth rack.


----------

